# Little Green Corner: Beyond Darkness



## williamng (11 Dec 2010)

Sharing our completed aquascape. Hope everyone will like it






http://www.littlegreencorner.com/gallery_robertus_beyonddarkness.html


----------



## Tom (11 Dec 2010)

Another brilliant scape  What made you chose powder and Seachem ferts over ADA this time, compared to the Iwagumi?

Tom


----------



## mlgt (12 Dec 2010)

Fantasic looking scape!


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Dec 2010)

Really great scape, must be a nightmare to keep those mosses in check all the time, great effort, love it


----------



## bazz (12 Dec 2010)

stunning!
cheers, bazz!


----------

